# CBS 5 Eyewitness News at 11 (SF Bay Area)



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

Note that the name of this show in the latest program guide data has changed from "... News at 11" to "... News at 11PM".

Any Season Passes will need to be changed to pick up the new show.


----------

